# New tortoise enclosure



## Macheteslaststep (Sep 14, 2008)

So it's a ways before being completed. The bottom is going to be aspen and the second floor will have repticarpet. Pellets and water on the bottom w/ UVB and basking area. Night time heat lamp, water, and fresh food on second floor. I still have to add all the extras as well as the "steps" for the ramp and a safety wall. Any other suggestions? It's for 2 leopard tortoises one's 5 inches and one is 3 inches at the moment. The enclosure is 6x3x2 and the second floor is 3x3. The ramp also lifts up for quick cleaning and the entire second floor (the bottom of it) can be removed for thorough cleaning.

http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o380/Macheteslaststep/006.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o380/Macheteslaststep/007.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o380/Macheteslaststep/008.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o380/Macheteslaststep/009.jpg


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 14, 2008)

You've been busy! What is the material you used? It looks like sheet rock. Sheet rock swells and disintegrates when you get it wet.

Yvonne


----------



## Josh (Sep 14, 2008)

nice job! you're going to have two very happy leos!
yvonne, it looks like painted particle board to me...


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice two story for your leos, hope you have that guardrail on well you know those shelled kids they love to try and plow through things.


----------



## Isa (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice house 

I am sure your 2 leos will love it


----------



## Laura (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd be a little worried about them falling off the ramp or pushing the barrier.. make sure its secure. 
What are you going to put on the ramp to give them traction? it looks steep. 
Lucky torts!


----------



## KMSReptiles (Sep 15, 2008)

it looks to be made of plywood? Right..nice house
Kevin Stoltz


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Sep 15, 2008)

It's plywood, just painted. The paint is "Sprig of Ivy". Thought it would be approriate. The fence is screwed into the second floor as well as a support board. I'm putting wooden "steps" on the ramp (strips of 3/8 inch wood from AC Moore) that will be spaced accordingly. If they have problems with it still-I have sandpaper to coat the steps for extra grip. The plywood was also sealed before painting. I'm going to be putting a guard rail on the ramp, just a wall type thing. I was going to use the fencing there also, but thought it'd be too much of it? I also have to figure out how to mount my light fixture. It's a 3 bulb strip hood. I'll get more pictures as more is completed.


----------



## Josh (Sep 15, 2008)

it looks like you've covered all the bases! if the 3 bulb strip hood is fluorescent, you could mount them like i did mine. i basically made a U-shaped mounting bracket out of wood that just bolts right on to the short sides of the enclosure. the bulbs fit inside the U and the ends of the U hold up the fixture. if this doesn't make sense, i can take some photos...


----------



## james (Sep 15, 2008)

i have to stop reading the enclosures section!!!! i can't wait to build my DT a nice table, but i have to wait because i might be moving soon. ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! table looks great tho.


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Sep 15, 2008)

josh said:


> it looks like you've covered all the bases! if the 3 bulb strip hood is fluorescent, you could mount them like i did mine. i basically made a U-shaped mounting bracket out of wood that just bolts right on to the short sides of the enclosure. the bulbs fit inside the U and the ends of the U hold up the fixture. if this doesn't make sense, i can take some photos...




Huh? My fixture holds 3 screw in bulbs. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752557
This is the fixture that I have. I have 2 heat lamps (100 watts each) and one compact UVB (5.0). They've done well with it so far in their tank, I just have to figure out how to get it on the table lol.


----------



## Josh (Sep 16, 2008)

hehe...we don't have the same fixtures so it doesn't really matter now...
how does the fixture compare in length to the enclosure? maybe you could bolt on a small platform where the light can rest. i personally like to have my lighting completely removable. it makes cleaning much much easier.


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Sep 16, 2008)

The enclosure is 3x6 and the fixture is 2 feet long. You mean like just building a frame for the fixture to rest on? I have extra 1x2s so I could do that...hmm...have to get the boyfriend to cutting again lol. Hopefully I'll get to work on it a little today. I have to finish painting and get some of the extra stuff from the store. Oh well-back to work.


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Sep 21, 2008)

It's finished!!! Both leopards have done the ramp up and down about 4 times already. I still have a couple of extras to add but other than that-it's complete.

http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o380/Macheteslaststep/001-1.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o380/Macheteslaststep/002-1.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o380/Macheteslaststep/003-1.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o380/Macheteslaststep/004-1.jpg


----------



## james (Sep 22, 2008)

looks great! quick question, are your torts able to flip back over on the top level? without any substrate, i would assume it would be tough to get the traction to get back over?


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Sep 22, 2008)

james said:


> looks great! quick question, are your torts able to flip back over on the top level? without any substrate, i would assume it would be tough to get the traction to get back over?



The self stick laminate is textured  And my torts have never flipped over...but just incase yes, they can right themselves on it.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks great to me!!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like a great encloser. But my sulcata would walk off the side of the ramp if I had something like that for him. He's a jumper. 

___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Sep 26, 2008)

drgnfly2265 said:


> Looks like a great encloser. But my sulcata would walk off the side of the ramp if I had something like that for him. He's a jumper.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> ...




That's why there's a wall on the ramp. They have been really good with it. The only problem I have so far is that my little one seems stressed from the move. He's not eating as well  Oh well, he's ok besides that. It's only been a week so I'll give him some more time before I start to worry.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 27, 2008)

[/quote]


That's why there's a wall on the ramp. They have been really good with it. The only problem I have so far is that my little one seems stressed from the move. He's not eating as well  Oh well, he's ok besides that. It's only been a week so I'll give him some more time before I start to worry.
[/quote]

That is what I am going to worry about when I finally get finished with Bowser's new home. I hope he starts to eat better 

____________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks. He has started eating again, just not with as much enthusiasm as he was. So I added another heat lamp because it's getting a little cooler now and I have discovered that neither of them like the spring mix at the moment. They both want the baby greens mix. Spoiled torts lol. I also tried yellow squash for the first time. It was a big hit.

Sara


----------



## K9KidsLove (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi...Neat enclosure. Keep a close watch as they get bigger. They will try to climb the walls & will be able to get a foot over the cute fence before too long.
Also, you mentioned that you have a compact bulb. Coil & compact UVB's have a history of causing eye problems as well as other health issues...such as lethargy & not eating. You might want to put a household bulb for heat and get a fluorescent fixture from Walmart or Home Depot for a ReptiSun bulb. The cheapest prices seem to be from Petmountain.com.
Good luck...cute babies
Patsy


----------



## Teiko's Mom (Oct 3, 2008)

Your enclosure looks great! Will you put anything else in it? How about substart on the upper level? I was thinking they may try and eat the fake plants..just a thought...


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I have been using the compact UVB for over a year now with no problems to any of my tortoises or turtles. I never go over a 5.0 and the light is 12 inches above surface level. (He wasn't eating because it was a new enclosure, now he's back to himself) I know the fence will not hold when bigger-that's why I made sure to have wood left over. Trust me, the enclosure was very carefully planned. There is no substrate on the second floor because it's not needed. The floor wipes clean very easily if they pee or poo on it, and as stated before it is not a waxy type of laminate. It's roughened up. They have been in their new home for over a month now and are loving it. They have always had fake plants in their enclosures. At first they try it-but then figure out it's not edible. I also have a few spineless cactus plants in there now which are being knocked over daily to get to them lol. And both have been putting on the grams like crazy.

Sara


----------



## janiedough (Oct 5, 2008)

ditto on maybe putting railing on the ramp as well?? and also maybe making sure they cant climb over the ramp?


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Oct 5, 2008)

There is railing on the ramp...maybe it was put on after the picture  But yes, there is a solid rail along the ramp as well as steps inbetween the bigger steps.

Sara


----------



## big_red_tortoise (Oct 22, 2008)

how much plywood did you end up using? i am planning a two story enclosure about the same as yours but dont have a clue as to how much materials i need to build it.


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Oct 23, 2008)

The bottom story is 6x3x2 and the second floor is 3x3 (it's inserted into the original "box" so the wall one solid piece...does that make sense?) I used 3 sheets of plywood with extra pieces leftover to build an above tank basking area for my aquatics. The whole project with paint and accessories cost maybe 100-150 dollars. If you would like more pictures I can get them this weekend after I clean it lol.

Sara


----------



## big_red_tortoise (Oct 23, 2008)

Macheteslaststep said:


> The bottom story is 6x3x2 and the second floor is 3x3 (it's inserted into the original "box" so the wall one solid piece...does that make sense?) I used 3 sheets of plywood with extra pieces leftover to build an above tank basking area for my aquatics. The whole project with paint and accessories cost maybe 100-150 dollars. If you would like more pictures I can get them this weekend after I clean it lol.
> 
> Sara



More pictures would be amazing. I have never built anything before but my boyfriend and I are up for the challenge. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry it took so long, things were crazy with halloween. Here's some more pics. I had just fed them so don't mind the mess  And yes, I know the christmas cactus is toxic but it was pretty. They both took a couple of bites and then left it alone.

Sara


----------



## skittles1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice!!! I like the painted on plants too. 
Janay


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh I just love what you have done. I bet those are 2 very spoiled Leos.

ARKelly


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Nov 8, 2008)

Spoiled doesn't even cover it lol. I need to replace the basking light on top with an MVB I think...my little one has been basking up there more often. Oh well, gotta go shopping then 

Sara


----------



## Laura (Nov 9, 2008)

Try for darker greens, like Spring Mix for the salad mix, and be carefull with the xmas cactus.. I dont know How toxic, but why take a chance?


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Nov 10, 2008)

"Why take the chance?"

Because while they're tortoises, they're not stupid. If they came across a christmas cactus in the wild and it didn't taste good to them because it's toxic-they stop eating it. Just because they're in captivity doesn't mean they will absolutely eat everything that you put with them IMHO. The cactus has been in there just about since I built the enclosure, it offers them shade...not food. Also, I feed my leopards a varied diet and that was baby greens day not spring mix day. They also get cactus, and succulents, and kale occasionally, and some fruits etc etc. I have had Tank for 4 years now from a fresh hatchling and he has not so much as sneezed once in his life. They know what they are doing, it is us that have to learn.

Sara


----------



## Kristina (Dec 28, 2008)

So *this* was where I read that zygo is toxic  Apparently that is incorrect. I did some research and found that it is not.

http://www.russiantortoise.org/edible_plants.htm
http://www.africantortoise.com/edible_plants.htm

So no worries there 

Nice enclosure, I will be building a modified version (adding on to my current enclosure) very soon, hopefully right after we get into our new house!

Kristina


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Dec 29, 2008)

The toxicity doesn't matter now anyway, not only did they not like it-my black thumb showed itself again lol. I just killed a pot of basil in 3 days too  I'm scared to try the Optunia Cactus now...Oh well. Maybe I will anyway. Is there anyone that would want to come over and teach me to grow things?? I'll pay in cookies!

Sara


----------



## Kristina (Dec 29, 2008)

If I was closer, I would take you up on that. How about a free tip instead? 

I think you are probably taking TOO good of care of your cactus. Try watching the weather channel... Whenever it rains in Arizona, water your cactus. Otherwise, leave it alone 

Kristina


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Jan 1, 2009)

You have to water it? Maybe that's where I went wrong. Oh well 

Sara


----------

